# Bike Traveler Jamboree?



## Dunedrifter (Jun 9, 2019)

Is there such a thing? There should be! No offense towards the Dirty Scout Jamboree, but I was just reading the changes to the 2019 DSJ, and it appears to be automobile-centric this year since it will involve meeting at Slab City, then driving further into the desert, and requiring lots of water being hauled.

I was thinking it would be cool for bike travelers, nomads, and nerds to meet up annually in a different location each year, kinda like the Rainbow Gathering. Maybe this already occurs and I’m unaware? What are other’s thoughts?


----------



## Koala (Jun 9, 2019)

Oooh there must be, somewhere... cause there's events and meetups for train riders specifically, and vandwellers, and Europe has hitchhiking meetups. And north America is full of bicycle nomads!


----------



## Deleted member 24579 (Jun 9, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> Is there such a thing? There should be! No offense towards the Dirty Scout Jamboree, but I was just reading the changes to the 2019 DSJ, and it appears to be automobile-centric this year since it will involve meeting at Slab City, then driving further into the desert, and requiring lots of water being hauled.
> 
> I was thinking it would be cool for bike travelers, nomads, and nerds to meet up annually in a different location each year, kinda like the Rainbow Gathering. Maybe this already occurs and I’m unaware? What are other’s thoughts?


I'm not aware of such a thing, but it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 9, 2019)

*I am all for it!!! Maybe places like Colorado? Oregon?*


----------



## Koala (Jun 10, 2019)

If no one has any leads, let's make it a thing!

I'd love to help organize a meetup like this!

Somewhere accessible by all kinds of bikes, ;ike hard packed gravel, and near a clean river or lake which we can gather/treat water from...all on wheels/on foot! The idea of a bunch of bike nerds together in nature sounds so fun <3


----------



## Mrcharwe (Jun 10, 2019)

Great Idea.
I'd go, if I am around.


----------



## SaltyCrew (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm game. Let's make it a thing.


----------



## Tude (Jun 10, 2019)

Kuba Jennes on facebook (he should be on here - not sure as to name) might know of something - his DIY bicycles for dirtbag lifestyles.


----------



## Deleted member 24579 (Jun 10, 2019)

Tude said:


> Kuba Jennes on facebook (he should be on here - not sure as to name) might know of something - his DIY bicycles for dirtbag lifestyles.


Is this it?
https://www.facebook.com/kuba.jennes.5


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jun 10, 2019)

If such a gathering exists, I can’t find anything on it, so let’s make one happen! Colorado sounds like a good place: great climate in the summer, close to the middle of North America, many bike routes converge there. 

I was thinking of somewhere in a national forest where the camping is free, with a lake or stream, but near a town for supplies. Does anyone have familiarity with Colordo for some location ideas? 

I’m open to other places too. I’m in Northern California (Humboldt), and there’s definitely some sweet public lands around here, but it’s all the way on the west coast for you easterners...


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 11, 2019)

*Since Colorado Springs is my adopted home, I was just thinking of these possible areas along the front range. This is just a thought though!
https://freecampsites.net/#!3754&query=sitedetails
https://freecampsites.net/#!176788&query=sitedetails
https://freecampsites.net/#!(38.81296,+-104.15176)*


----------



## Mrcharwe (Jun 11, 2019)

twin lakes and tourquise lake near Leadville, Colorado have dispersed camping areas around them.
They are high altitude 9,000- 10,000 ft so you have to do it, July/August.
70's in the day time and 40's at night.


----------



## SaltyCrew (Jun 11, 2019)

I've been doing some thinking of spots I've been to, and a place I really liked was Saratoga, WY. It's along the Platte River, there is a couple free campsites outside of town with vault toilets, I think a 5 day limit? Right on the river. Can get to town easy for supplies. Activities would include floating the river from town to the campsite, general exploring, and best of all, there is a FREE developed hot spring in town! It's open 24/7 and there are showers/restrooms there. Did I mention it's FREE? Here is a Google link. Not to mention the place is called "hobo hot springs" to boot! 
https://www.google.com/search?q=sar...UTF-8#istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=4773172956321780755


----------



## Mrcharwe (Jun 11, 2019)

We used to ski at the snowy range mountains, right between Laramie and Saratoga. It is surprising nice for Wyoming. Most people think of the dull., windy, flat Wyoming, but that little range is cool.

If people aren't familiar with the area google " Sugarloaf Mountain Wyoming" or "Medicine Bow Peak" and look at the pictures. Its about 30-40 miles from Saratoga.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jun 11, 2019)

SaltyCrew said:


> I've been doing some thinking of spots I've been to, and a place I really liked was Saratoga, WY. It's along the Platte River, there is a couple free campsites outside of town with vault toilets, I think a 5 day limit? Right on the river. Can get to town easy for supplies. Activities would include floating the river from town to the campsite, general exploring, and best of all, there is a FREE developed hot spring in town! It's open 24/7 and there are showers/restrooms there. Did I mention it's FREE? Here is a Google link. Not to mention the place is called "hobo hot springs" to boot!
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sar...UTF-8#istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=4773172956321780755


Hobo Hot Springs!!! That name says it all. This sounds like the place. Looks like the Transamerica and Continental Divide Trail pass through there too.


----------



## SaltyCrew (Jun 11, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> Hobo Hot Springs!!! That name says it all. This sounds like the place. Looks like the Transamerica and Continental Divide Trail pass through there too.



It's a pretty legit spot. There will be some local traffic at the hot spring in town, varying on time of year, but if we do it during the week and not during a holiday should cut down on traffic. There's tons of pics of the spring in the link I posted. The free campground is 5-8 miles out of town tucked way off the road right along the river. Huge flat rocky beach to hang out on and have a bonfire.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Jun 13, 2019)

A bike meetup is always a cool idea but you can get to the jambo any number of ways and there will be carpooling. So don't think that if you dont have a car you cant get to jambo.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jun 13, 2019)

Cornelius Vango said:


> A bike meetup is always a cool idea but you can get to the jambo any number of ways and there will be carpooling. So don't think that if you dont have a car you cant get to jambo.


It just seems that a bike traveler would have to leave their bike in Slab City, then hitch a ride with someone to be able to hang out at this year’s Jambo since it’s moving further out into the desert. Even if a cyclist wanted to pedal further out, hauling that much water wouldn’t be possible.

I definitely would not be comfortable leaving my bike and gear behind in Slab City, and I don’t imagine most people offering rides have room to haul everyone’s bike.

I’m really not trying to detract from the Dirty Scout Jambo or dissing it in any way. I’ve actually never been, but hope to one of these years. I just thought it would be cool to have a similar type of meet-up event for bike travelers and nomads; probably in the summer so that they don’t overlap, and people could do both.

Peace and unity!


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jun 13, 2019)

SaltyCrew said:


> It's a pretty legit spot. There will be some local traffic at the hot spring in town, varying on time of year, but if we do it during the week and not during a holiday should cut down on traffic. There's tons of pics of the spring in the link I posted. The free campground is 5-8 miles out of town tucked way off the road right along the river. Huge flat rocky beach to hang out on and have a bonfire.


Is the spot on public land where it won’t be an issue for who knows how many bike travelers show up for a few days? I’m looking to move this idea forward to fruition, and welcome any and all help and feedback. I’m loathe to exclude anyone, but would be really cool if everyone arrived by bicycle!

What about making this happen more frequently than once a year? Monthly, regional meet-ups of nomadic bike geeks? I find that I want to be more social with bike culture. I usually ride alone, not because I want to, so much as that I don’t know anyone else that wants to ride. It’s as simple as posting a thread with a location and date, and inviting all peace and fun loving bike nomads to come hang out, drink some beers or whatever.


----------



## SaltyCrew (Jun 14, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> Is the spot on public land where it won’t be an issue for who knows how many bike travelers show up for a few days? I’m looking to move this idea forward to fruition, and welcome any and all help and feedback. I’m loathe to exclude anyone, but would be really cool if everyone arrived by bicycle!
> 
> What about making this happen more frequently than once a year? Monthly, regional meet-ups of nomadic bike geeks? I find that I want to be more social with bike culture. I usually ride alone, not because I want to, so much as that I don’t know anyone else that wants to ride. It’s as simple as posting a thread with a location and date, and inviting all peace and fun loving bike nomads to come hang out, drink some beers or whatever.



If I remember correctly, I believe the camp spot was some kind of county run public spot. There was 5+ camp sites with plenty of room for multiple bike campers to set up on. First come first serve free location with I believe a 5 day limit. I don't see it being an issue if 20 bikers showed up, we would just have to share camp sites. 

I don't think I for one would be able to meet up monthly, as I'm constantly on the move looking for work. When I have enough money to float for awhile, I aimlessly travel. I'm pretty booked working this current summer, which the job I'm working now will land me in Florida for the winter. 

If we have the interest in the community we could start planning for next summer.

Also, @Dunedrifter, can I recommend to you that if you are on the move bike touring and want to meet similar travelers, post a thread in the meet up or bike touring section for when and where you will be somewhere and for how long. Never know who is close unless you ask! Safe travels and fly low!


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jun 14, 2019)

SaltyCrew said:


> If I remember correctly, I believe the camp spot was some kind of county run public spot. There was 5+ camp sites with plenty of room for multiple bike campers to set up on. First come first serve free location with I believe a 5 day limit. I don't see it being an issue if 20 bikers showed up, we would just have to share camp sites.
> 
> I don't think I for one would be able to meet up monthly, as I'm constantly on the move looking for work. When I have enough money to float for awhile, I aimlessly travel. I'm pretty booked working this current summer, which the job I'm working now will land me in Florida for the winter.
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t be able to meet up monthly either, I was just saying that meet-ups could occur monthly (or randomly) at different locations so they wouldn’t be confined to one place, once a year. 

I was thinking of planning one for next summer too, so anyone whose interested can PM me (us), and we can start working out the details on the side. @Koala, @Crazy Hobo Johnny, @Mrcharwe, @Banjo and anyone else. 

Thanks for the reminder about STP’s meet up section; I forgot about that. I’m planning to quit my job in October and embark on a yearlong journey circumnavigating the US and Canada.


----------



## SaltyCrew (Jun 14, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> Thanks for the reminder about STP’s meet up section; I forgot about that. I’m planning to quit my job in October and embark on a yearlong journey circumnavigating the US and Canada.



Planning for next summer sounds reasonably achievable. If you're going to be free in October, and you're already in Cali, I highly recommend attending the Jambo in November. Arrive to slabs early and make a couple friends and you should be able to leave your bike somewhere safe. Or you could get a storage unit for a month in Niland. Should only cost $40-50 bucks.

I unfortunately will not be attending Jambo this year, I was planning on it and want to, but I have changed my summer job plans. I was in Michigan working a campground/bar/grill job, but had to ditch it due to the shitty people running it. Now after a quick 500 mile bike tour I am on board a traveling carnival until December, which will land me in Florida. I plan to hit the slabs in December for the remainder of the winter, if all goes as planned.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Jul 7, 2019)

I would like to help, if can. And, for something with biking involved, I must suggest Minnesota or Oregon. I'm open to online video chat meet ups on Skype, Duo, or Facebook.​


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jul 9, 2019)

Inuyoujo said:


> I would like to help, if can. And, for something with biking involved, I must suggest Minnesota or Oregon. I'm open to online video chat meet ups on Skype, Duo, or Facebook.​


I was shooting for somewhere more centrally located to appeal to more people, even though I’m on the west coast. But I’m open to other ideas.


----------

